# Looking for companion bird



## julieg (Nov 29, 2006)

Do pigeons have difficulties accepting new birds into their homes? We have a lone bird and we are looking into a companion for her. We have found one at a rescue. Does it matter which sex the companion bird is? Should I expect a transition time? Our bird has been alone for a long time now (about 5 years) and has bonded recently with an employee here at the office (this is a Nature Center). She laid eggs for our surprised employee. The eggs were taken away, all happened while I was on vacation, and now the bird is grieving and biting and pulling out feathers. We are hoping that a companion bird will help alleviate the behavior and change her focus from the employee to a more suitable friend. The bird that is available is not sexed. Advice?


----------



## julieg (Nov 29, 2006)

Just found out that the available bird is also female. Will I have trouble with them if we adopt and cage together two girls?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's hard to say if you pigeon will accept another bird. If you try one, the best way is to put them next to each other in cages, where they can look but not touch, for a couple of weeks. After that time, you can let them out together to see what happens.
It's very important, when pigeons lay eggs, to let them go through the incubation process. If they are fertile, you can easily switch them out with wooden eggs. The reason being, the egg laying process takes a lot of calcium and incubating gives the hen's body a chance to rest without repeating the process again to soon. 
I have seen birds grieve too, when eggs were taken away and I hope that she will get over it soon. Just a thought though...she could be molting which can make a pigeon very cranky and miserable. 
Wouldn't be a bad idea to spray her for mites. She could have them and you would never know because they are almost invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

julieg said:


> Just found out that the available bird is also female. Will I have trouble with them if we adopt and cage together two girls?



Maybe although some will mate up.


----------



## julieg (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for your help. Now I need to find a suitable second cage....Whew! Does any one know where I can borrow one for a few weeks? We are in Loudoun Co. near Ashburn, VA


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Look on craig's list.


----------

